# What am I missing



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Today I gat a call for water coming out from the ground. I get there and sure enough water was coming up through the ground. Tight place so I had a vac truck excavate the area. 2" water line and a 90 cracked. Cut it all out and repiped it. Turned pn the water slowly and 5 mins later the coupling I put in blew off. So I redid it this time when I went to the warehouse I got new glue thinking that the glue I used may have been too cold. Any way turned water back on and watched it for 15 mins. No leaks so we back filled. 3 hours later I get the call..water coming up. It was 30-31 degree today, cleaned, primed and blue med glue. Used all pressure rated fittings. I have hever had this happen any ideas?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sure I have had pvc water lines blow apart when I've turned the water on too soon.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

smythers1968 said:


> Today I gat a call for water coming out from the ground. I get there and sure enough water was coming up through the ground. Tight place so I had a vac truck excavate the area. 2" water line and a 90 cracked. Cut it all out and repiped it. Turned pn the water slowly and 5 mins later the coupling I put in blew off. So I redid it this time when I went to the warehouse I got new glue thinking that the glue I used may have been too cold. Any way turned water back on and watched it for 15 mins. No leaks so we back filled. 3 hours later I get the call..water coming up. It was 30-31 degree today, cleaned, primed and blue med glue. Used all pressure rated fittings. I have hever had this happen any ideas?


What is the cure rate for your glue with 2" PVC at 30 degrees?

Mark


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

The first time I waited 5 mins the second time I waited 15 mins before turning on water


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I would have waited longer, but you know that now.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Without a doubt I would have heated the connections with either a heat gun or a torch lightly bringing the temp of the piping up to 70 or 80 degrees for the glue to do its thing.,,, and then wait 30 mins. 30 degrees and 2" sheesh!!! Man especially in cold weather the glues need help or wait till next day.


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.oatey.com/Plumber/FAQ.html#Q05


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Not sure about you, but no way I would even consider turning water back on for at least 30 minutes. That would be the minimum time I would wait. More likely I would fix the joint and find something else to do for as long as possible.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

smythers1968 said:


> Today I gat a call for water coming out from the ground. I get there and sure enough water was coming up through the ground. Tight place so I had a vac truck excavate the area. 2" water line and a 90 cracked. Cut it all out and repiped it. Turned pn the water slowly and 5 mins later the coupling I put in blew off. So I redid it this time when I went to the warehouse I got new glue thinking that the glue I used may have been too cold. Any way turned water back on and watched it for 15 mins. No leaks so we back filled. 3 hours later I get the call..water coming up. It was 30-31 degree today, cleaned, primed and blue med glue. Used all pressure rated fittings. I have hever had this happen any ideas?


Okay I went ahead and looked up the specs for Christies med bodied blue glue. A 2" PVC at 30 degrees, your initial set time is 6-hours and full cure would have been 16-hours.

Mark


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

That's what I was kind'da thinking that I needed to let it dry longer. So freak'n cold I didn't even think of heating the fittings. 5' ft below ground it felt pretty warm but monday I'll take a torch to it and give it a little heat.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Okay I went ahead and looked up the specs for Christies med bodied blue glue. A 2" PVC at 30 degrees, your initial set time is 6-hours and full cure would have been 16-hours.
> 
> Mark


 

This is why I don't have one glued connection involving water pressure with my name on it, and it's going to stay that way.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Okay I went ahead and looked up the specs for Christies med bodied blue glue. A 2" PVC at 30 degrees, your initial set time is 6-hours and full cure would have been 16-hours.
> 
> Mark


 
What a kick in the ass. I even thought on the second time "Let it set til monday and turn water on then"

Sounds like I didn't let it set up long enough

What ya take for granted when its warm out


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah you have to wait quite a while to pressurize PVC. I wait a min of two hours. Thats why I hate PVC and CPVC. Fix one leak and wait 2 hours....


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

a hot glue is made by rectorseal it cures in 15 minutes. works good


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

goob said:


> a hot glue is made by rectorseal it cures in 15 minutes. works good


For full line pressure Restorseal recommends 1 hour curing time when using their hot cement.
http://www.rectorseal.com/files/272/dshot.htm


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have mentioned in here before though, once glued you can warm the pipe and fittings up and speed the process along. This helps particularly if time is not on your side. It has never let me down but you still give it a bit.


----------



## Jhtech35 (Jan 9, 2011)

I use rain or shine (blue glue) for damp applications or when a quick set is needed. When it bonds it's there for good. With about half an hour cure time should hold anything with reasonable water pressure


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Jhtech35 said:


> I use rain or shine (blue glue) for damp applications or when a quick set is needed. When it bonds it's there for good. With about half an hour cure time should hold anything with reasonable water pressure


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Jhtech35 said:


> I use rain or shine (blue glue) for damp applications or when a quick set is needed. When it bonds it's there for good. With about half an hour cure time should hold anything with reasonable water pressure


I think you are in for a rude awakening....
You should have taken the time to read the thread....:whistling2:

Initial Set Times For Christy's Solvent CementsIPE SIZES 1½"- 3", 0° - 40°F, 6 hrs....

Joint Cure Schedule for Christy's Solvent Cements:
RELATIVE HUMIDITY 60% OR LESS*
CURE TIME PIPE SIZES 1½"- 3", 0° - 40°F, 
Up to 180 PSI: 16 hrs
Above 180 to 315 PSI: 96 hrs
http://www.tchristy.com/Redhot.asp


----------



## PlumbPowerHouse (Jan 5, 2010)

We always have like a minimum wait time of about 30 minutes on any job. Sometimes, we'll even glue it up and take lunch and come back to turn the water on. We've never had a problem.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PlumbPowerHouse said:


> We always have like a minimum wait time of about 30 minutes on any job. Sometimes, we'll even glue it up and take lunch and come back to turn the water on. We've never had a problem.


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Glued 2" pressure water line, and you turned the water back on in 5 minutes after repair????? Geez I would have waited at least 4-8 hrs, maybe more if it was that cold.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Glues vary a little on time to pressurize. There is also a big difference in a 3/4 line vs a 2" line for wait time.


----------



## rynisbalinis (Jan 20, 2011)

just let it set for longer than 15 min even on a residential 3/4 line i let it set up for at least 30 min and im in texas! that assures you wont have to redig your ditch open and start over>


----------



## rynisbalinis (Jan 20, 2011)

rynisbalinis said:


> just let it set for longer than 15 min even on a residential 3/4 line i let it set up for at least 30 min and im in texas! that assures you wont have to redig your ditch open and start over>


 you dont need to heat the pipes up!! now your flirting with the integrity of the pipe and fitting for a future problem


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Had a 4" joint blow inside a chaseway in a 100+ year old hotel. Problem was, didn't read the SECOND PARAGRAPH of the instructions. "for pipe sizes larger than 2", for pressure above 80 psi or for ambient atmospheric or media temps belo 10*c, WAIT LONGER!" I satisfied all three with a 4" chilled water line bypass with 27 stories of head. I was just a kid at the time and the contractor I worked for did that job for free and I will never make that mistake again.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

UPDATE..its been a while since I first posed

Well I glued it up on Monday and let it set for 24 hrs. I sat the torch in the hole for 2 1/2 hrs (Not directly on the pipe) and she held.

Guys thanks very much for all the imput and help.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Very seldom will we make a repair using a glue joint, because of the cure rate time and I do not like glue joints. We would use a bolt style dresser coupling and brass or copper pipe and fittings. In the instance of a 90 we would have restrained it by using riser clamps and all threads.


----------



## CAPLMBR (Oct 29, 2010)

Whenever I'm making up a pvc connection I primer and glue both pipe ends and fittings. Make connection and hold together for a minute. Always wait for at least 4 hours for even blue (hot) glue. Especially on 90's and especially anything over 1". Some places in my are have 120 PSI streetside. For 2" I would wait overnight as a rule.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You need to bevel/chamfer the pipe, too. If you don't, the straight edge of the pipe can scrape the i.d. of the fitting and leave a tiny void for a leak path.


----------

